# Madisound becomes Sponsor at HTS



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I know most of our DIY members and readers are very familiar with *Madisound*. We are excited to announce they are now an official sponsor of Home Theater Shack.

​ 
Madisound Speaker Components, Inc is a private employee-owned company located in Middleton, Wisconsin USA. Madisound offers a variety of electrical components and engineering services pertaining to loudspeaker design and construction. Madisound provides loudspeakers and advice to both retail and wholesale customers worldwide.

*Company History*
Madisound began as a small franchise of Lafayette Radio Electronics Corporation, established in 1972 by Lawrence Hitch in Madison Wisconsin USA. Madisound began as a modest electronics service facility and continued to expand into distribution. Early loudspeaker brands distributed by Madisound included Amperex (Phillips), Polydax (Audax), Becker, Dynaudio, Kef, Peerless, Seas and JVC. Madisound is now considered one of the major sources for individual loudspeaker parts, globally. 

In 2001, Madisound reorganized as an S-Corporation giving the employees joint-ownership.

Madisound was one of the first companies to host a dedicated discussion forum. On Madisound's Audio Projects BBS, they used to archive the messages posted on another BBS, called The Audiophile Network, which at the time was being run on an Apple IIe. The "message area" was basically just a long text file where new messages were simply appended to the end. People would phone it from all over the world at 300, 1200 and 2400 baud and download small box and crossover design programs. 

Madisound has been a source for and engaged participant in the DIY speaker community for over 35 years.

Madisound has a lot to offer:


They sell *raw speaker drivers*, speaker building supplies, speaker cabinets, and crossover supplies. *More*.
They offer a *speaker replacement service* so you can replace broken or damaged speakers. *More*.
They offer *design assistance* to help new audio enthusiasts build their own speaker project. Just call or email us. *More*.
They offer *speaker kits* for those new to speaker building, and those wanting to build a known and well-designed project. *More*.
They offer* crossover design and crossover assembly* as services. *More*.
*Please join me in welcoming Madisound as a new sponsor!*


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice! Welcome to HTS!!!! :T


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome Madisound! Nice to see a familiar face around here.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is good news! :T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome. My first DIY speaker project was my original NHT 1259 subwoofer -- purchased from Madisound about 13 years ago.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to HTS! We're glad to have you as one of our sponsors!


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, Hello and Welcome! Man I've been hearing this name for awhile. In fact I am going to ask some one of you at Madisound about designing a crossover for me..., as soon as.....

Welcome to all of you at Madisound, men and women alike. I believe you will enjoy the company around here. Lot's of like minded people. Hope you all have some fun too.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome to HTS, Madisound. What a great company history, I love that they had an online discussion forum before most people knew what a computer was. Great to see another big name in the industry join us here at The Shack.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

A very warm welcome, Madisound. Glad to have you with us!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard Madisound!! :clap:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard Madisound. :T


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice. Welcome


----------



## HeartFixr (Dec 8, 2012)

I have used Madisound to make a center channel speaker and they were incredible. Great customer support and glad to see them here.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations to Madisound on becoming a HTS sponsor. I've been eyeballing speaker projects available there for some time...just never pulled the trigger. Glad to see you here now.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

This is excellent news indeed. Welcome.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

kadijk said:


> Congratulations to Madisound on becoming a HTS sponsor. I've been eyeballing speaker projects available there for some time...just never pulled the trigger. Glad to see you here now.


you must buy kit....you must buy kit..... you must buy kit............. haha


----------



## gricey (Dec 20, 2012)

Although I haven't got around to building my kit yet, I can thoroughly recommend Madisound. 
I bought a Zaph Audio MMTMM 2.5 way tower, ZA centre and 2 pair of ZA5 bookshelf kits (7 channels) plus banana plugs. 

There was a small error with my order, they sent the wrong banana plugs, but to their credit they remediated it straight away - no questions asked. I would have no hesitation recommending them.


----------

